# record output from an Xbox360 to my 942?



## JasonMN (Jun 12, 2006)

I have an Xbox360 and a 942 hooked to the same TV. Is there any way I could record what the 360 was displaying on the screen? (myself playing - yes I am a geek). Or can the 942 only record something from the guide? Many people record their 360 action with a PC and video cap card but I am hoping to avoid setting all that up.


Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

All E* DVR's can only record either satellite-delivered or OTA delivered signals.

Now if the XBOX 360 had an ASTC modulator you might be able to record to the 942, however I don't think there are many ASTC modulators out there available to the general public.


----------



## JasonMN (Jun 12, 2006)

this is getting OT for this forum..but I also have a slighty older single TV SD DVR collecting dust...a 625 maybe? It was from Fall 2005. Could I possibly use that?

Thanks again for any info.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

No. E* DVR's need to have the program already in MPEG2 format. The only possible way to get the XBOX into an HD DVR is through the digital OTA (ASTC format). Forget any SD DVR, none of those could record from an OTA input.

The only ASTC modulator I am aware of was an early attempt by E* at an HD IRD. The model 5000 had "expansion ports". One of these ports accepted an ASTC modulator adaptor. But this was only functional to view the one or two
HD channels that were available on the satellite. 

What you need is a stand-alone ASTC modulator. I don't believe one exists today.

The line input on E* DVR's (channel 0) are only there as a convenience. You cannot record form that input.


----------



## JasonMN (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Michael. My other reciever is actually an 811. I move this to that forum..


Thanks again.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Jason- Just get an inexpensive dvd recorder. at the low settings they will record hours of play (from your 360 or whatever).


Closing because this is off topic


----------

